
4chan's Chris Poole: Facebook & Google Are Doing It Wrong - zoowar
https://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/redux_4chans_chris_poole_facebook_google_are_doing_it_wr.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
rhizome
Lame. This is bylined today, with this stupid disclaimer "Editor's note: This
story is part of a series we call Redux, where we're re-publishing some of our
best posts of 2011."

